# [Risolto]Problema disinstallazione Linux

## Buckley83

Salve a tutti!

Ho un problema:

Voglio disinstallare gentoo per problemi di spazio sul mio laptop acer e reinstallarlo in seguito, pero' quando ho fatto lilo -u per disinstallare il boot loader mi ha detto:

"Fatal: Timestamp in boot sector of /dev/hda differs from date of /boot/boot.0300

 Try using the -U option if you know what you're doing"

Stupidamente, nonostante immaginassi che con -U avrei bypassato il controllo della data, ho digitato lilo -U...ho riavviato il sistema e mi sono ritrovato 

con un errore di Grub   :Shocked:  (per essere precisi l'errore numero 15), ma grub non e' installato!!!!

HO controllato e dovrebbe essere un errore di file mancante....

Comunque dopo questo, avendo un lettore cd deficente che legge solo cd originali e non masterizzati, finalmente sono riuscito a trovare un cd originale knoppix live...l'ho avviato e con chroot sono riuscito ad avere accesso al root di gentoo; ho digitato lilo e ha ricostruito il bootloader, quindi ora sono di nuovo alla situazione di partenza...

Domanda:

come faccio a disinstallare decentemente il boot loader senza che mi compaia GRUB?

E soprattutto...come mai compare grub??

Grazie mille anticipatamente per ogni risposta...non so piu' dove sbattere la testaLast edited by Buckley83 on Sun Sep 30, 2007 11:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

Perché vuoi disinstallare il bootloader? Non basta sovrascriverlo con quello del nuovo sistema operativo che hai intenzione di installare?

Alla peggio con dd puoi sovrascriverlo con zeri e cancellarlo. Occhio a non fare danni.

----------

## Buckley83

Anche se non lo rimovessi...poni il caso che cancellassi la partizione di linux con partition magic...che fine fa Lilo?

----------

## noice

cancella la partizione di linux con partition magic (anche se ti consiglio la live di gparted) poi una volta effettuata la formattazione inserisci il cd di gentoo ed inizia l'installazione, quando arrivi al punto di installare un bootloader decidi se mettere lilo o grub (io sceglierei il secondo)  :Wink: 

----------

## Buckley83

Ciao,

il mio problema e' che per adesso devo rimanere senza linux per problemi di spazio, dato che gli ho dato una partizione di 40 giga...quando mi arrivera' il pc nuovo installero'li di nuovo gentoo.

La mia paura e'che formattando la partizione di linux con partition magic poi non mi faccia piu'fare il boot

----------

## noice

allora formatta la partizione di linux..poi riavvia il pc ed inserisci un cd di windows (XP per esempio) quando sta per caricare clicca su "R" per entrare nella console di ripristino e dai il comando "fixmbr"

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Buckley83

 :Smile:  eh lo so, ho fatto molte ricerche in merito, il mio problema e' che nel mio notebook erano inclusi 3 dischi di ripristino dell'acer che riportano il pc allo stato iniziale di quando l'ho comprato, e purtroppo non prevedono nessuna console di ripristino che mi dia la possibilita' di usare comandi come fixmbr.

Mi servirebbe semmai un cd originale di windows per poter ripristinare il tutto, non posso provare neanke con una copia, dato che il mio lettore cd legge solo cd non masterizzati...

volevo sapere appunto se esiste un altro metodo oltre quello del cd di windows

----------

## Cazzantonio

Esistono anche bootloader generici che puoi installare indipendentemente dal sistema operativo.

Ne ho usato uno proprio per un motivo simile al tuo:

http://gag.sourceforge.net/

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Esistono anche bootloader generici che puoi installare indipendentemente dal sistema operativo.
> 
> 

 

esiste solamente un bootloader dipendente dal sistema operativo, ed è quello di windows.

ma anche quello si può usare per far partire linux, volendo.

sbaglierò, ma sento puzza di ot lontano un miglio.

mi pare infatti che il vero obiettivo del thread sia quello di avviare il sistema operativo windows.

comunque, se hai la fortuna che, misteriosamente, ti parte grub, basta digitare il tasto e, entrare il modalità editor, selezionare le righe eventualmente sbagliate, editarle usando ancora il tasto e, uscire con return, e alla fine avviare con il tasto b.

una volta in windows, un comando per sistemare il bootloader ci sarà.

----------

## Danilo

Io proverei ad usare gag.

Gli dici dove sta la partizione windows senza toccare altro.

----------

## Buckley83

Vorrei precisare che il mio problema non e' entrare in windows  :Smile: 

Il mio problema e' disinstallare linux  :Smile: 

L'altra cosa strana e' che io ho installato lilo, dopo che faccio lilo -U al boot mi da errore GRUB che non centra un emerito!!!

Vorrei sapere quindi...se io con partition magic cancello la partizione di linux e poi faccio un reboot, cosa ottengo come boot?

----------

## cloc3

 *Buckley83 wrote:*   

> Vorrei precisare 

 

non te la prendere, ma la hai messa in un certo modo che...

 *Buckley83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei sapere quindi...se io con partition magic cancello la partizione di linux e poi faccio un reboot, cosa ottengo come boot?

 

in ogni caso, non sono moderatore e mi occupo solo di partecipare come utente. quindi rispondo.

qualunque cosa tu faccia con partition magic sulle partizioni del sistema non ha conseguenze sul bootloader.

partirà il bootloader scritto in mbr. se quello è corrotto va sostituito. il bootloader non centra con il sistema operativo, perché parte prima che quello sia lanciato.

ciò che devi fare è quello che ti hanno detto. installare un'altro bootloader.

l'unica cosa che potrebbe fare partition magic (se glielo chiedi) è cambiare la tabella delle partizioni, cioè il numero successivo di alcune di esse.

questo accade se, anziché formattare la partizione, trasformando il filesystem, tu la hai anche rimossa. In tal caso il bootloader potrebbe avere qualche giro di capo, non ritrovando il disco come gli era stato lasciato.

per installare il bootloader non ti serve la partizione linux, lo puoi con un qualunque cd attrezzato (knoppix?). usa quello se non ti fidi dell'installer del tuo linux moribondo.

----------

## Buckley83

Ciao, scusate per le parole, ma cmq non me l'ero presa ^^

Grazie cloc3, la tua spiegazione e' stata perfetta  :Smile: 

Quindi credo di aver capito che se rimuovo la partizione di linux (senza "incasinare" le posizioni delle partizioni con partition magic), ora che ho ripristinato lilo, continuero' ad avere lilo come bootloader e non rischiero'di non poter avviare nessun sistema operativo, giusto?

Non avevo presente il fatto che il master boot record fosse un rcord separato e che fosse indipendente dalle altre partizioni  :Smile: 

Se dovesse esserci qualche altro problema provero' a postare il problema,

Grazie infinite ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## noice

 *Buckley83 wrote:*   

> Quindi credo di aver capito che se rimuovo la partizione di linux (senza "incasinare" le posizioni delle partizioni con partition magic), ora che ho ripristinato lilo, continuero' ad avere lilo come bootloader e non rischiero'di non poter avviare nessun sistema operativo, giusto?
> 
> 

 mh..ma se rimuovi la partizione di linux..lilo non andra' a cercare il kernel e non trovandolo dara' errore?posso sbagliarmi..ma con grub all'inizio ho avuto problemi simili..

----------

## djinnZ

no, lilo se frega di quello che c'è, ovviamente se selezioni llinux e la partizione non c'è più si blocca e devi solo resettare

----------

## Buckley83

Ok grazie mille,

siete stati davvero gentilissimi, appena torno a casa provero'subito  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Buckley83 wrote:*   

>  (scusate la domanda )

 

domanda tipica.

post iniziale. tasto modifica'.

a risentirci.

----------

